# Biete kostenlose Programmierunterstützung



## Andreas- (4 September 2009)

Ich biete meine Hilfe für die Programmierung von S7 und Visualisierung mit WinCC Flexible kostenlos an. 

Eine eigene Programmierumgebung ist selbstverständlich vorhanden!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Astralavista (4 September 2009)

Darf man Fragen wieso kostenlos?
Lerneffekt?


----------



## Andreas- (4 September 2009)

Natürlich darf man fragen. 

Heutzutage bekommt man einfach nichts mehr umsonst und ich will es ändern^^. 
Nein, Spass bei Seite! Natürlich auch wegen dem Lerneffekt, aber mir macht das Programmieren und Visualisieren einfach Spass und deswegen mach ichs gerne. 

Falls noch Schaltplanerstellung oder ähnliches gebraucht wird. WSCAD ist auch vorhanden .

Würde mich über ein paar Anliegen freuen! Je umfangreicher, desto besser.
Achja, alles wird natürlich vertraulich behandelt.


----------



## maxi (5 September 2009)

Hey magst mir Bilder usw. für ein TP177 (schwarz/weiss) machen.
Ich hass die kleinen mini Paneels.

:O)


----------



## Andreas- (8 September 2009)

Hi maxi,

falls deine Anfrage "ernst" ist, dann antworte ich mit ja. 
Benachrichtige mich aber bitte mit einer PN über die Einzelheiten etc.

Bis dann


----------



## WoMo (24 September 2009)

hallo andreas,
ich würde deine hilfe, bei meinem heizungsprojekt gern in anspruch nehmen.

gruß
WoMo


----------

